# I NEED A PAINT GUY IN JAX AREA.



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

I'd hook you up if you were closer to Miami.
Or come down for a fishing trip and I'll get you fixed up. lol


Check out my work at myspace.com/sprayinthakandy.


----------



## islander1225 (Jun 15, 2008)

> I'd hook you up if you were closer to Miami.
> Or come down for a fishing trip and I'll get you fixed up. lol
> 
> 
> Check out my work at myspace.com/sprayinthakandy.



THANKS MAN I WISH I WAS CLOSER.


UPDATE:

I WILL BE IN ORLANDO ON THE 17TH AND 18TH IF ANYONE IN THE ORLANDO AREA HAS EXPERIENCE IN THIS FIELD AND I CAN BRING COWLING WITH ME.


ALEX


----------



## noeettica (Sep 23, 2007)

I would say a cowling would be a great place to practice painting ...

I have a little 5 Hp Honda that could use some paint , Sooo I will practice on it ... How bad can it get ... I screw it up , then Re-Do it until I get it Right ...

Dave


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

> I would say a cowling would be a great place to practice painting ...
> 
> I have a little 5 Hp Honda that could use some paint , Sooo I will practice on it ... How bad can it get ... I screw it up , then Re-Do it until I get it Right ...
> 
> Dave



I can give you tips when you try it if you'd like.


----------



## noeettica (Sep 23, 2007)

Do they still make DuPont Centari ...

I painted VW's with that stuff in the 70's and 80's 

Easy peezy paint


----------



## mark_gardner (Mar 18, 2009)

i have used dupont basemaker with good results in the past, air  comp. and a spray gun and your all set, you'll end up with enough material so if you screw up you'll have plenty to do it over. i'd say a cowling is a great place to start learning how to do basic clearcoat/basecoat painting and with a few tips from str8 you'll be a pro in no time


----------



## B.Lee (Apr 29, 2008)

My cousin has a body shop in st. aug, PM me if you want his number.

I have a custom motorcycle painter in Port Orange too if you want factory H-D quality for a couple dollars more.


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

If you want something cheap that'll get the job done, you can go with Dupont Nason basecoat clear coat.

But the most user friendly option would be ChromaBase.
It's activators make spraying a metallic paint virtually a breeze.
Any child can spray Chroma base successfully without streaking or blotching the metallic. 
As long as you cover the basics on your setup(spray gun) with a good air pressure and a fan control you should be alright.

The clear coat is what becomes a bit tricky.
Most people who were never trained to paint, like to up the pressure really high and spray really close to the surface at a fast pace.
Which it does work, but you run a high risk of getting runs, solvent pop, and causing the clear to haze up. 
I like to lower the pressure on the gun a bit, and spray from a farther distance at a slower pace.
It really allows the clear to flow out evenly and lay out smooth with minimal orange peel. 
Just make sure one doesn't go TOO slow otherwise you can deal with running clear also. 
Too fast and you'd have orange peel. 
Small parts are very easy to paint.
I would recommend a good clear.
I prefer to use PPG products for everything, except for some of the custom work like kandy paint I use House of Kolor for it's UV protection. 
Get a good 2:1:1 mix ratio clear coat and it'll last forever.
Plus, it sprays out much nicer than any of those cheap 4:1 clears that one can pick up for around $60 the gallon.

Granted, one might spend around $40 for a quart of the good stuff, but it will spray better, last longer, and you'd still have a lot left over.
Because one quart of a 2:1:1 clear becomes 2 sprayable quarts.
Where as a quart of 4:1 clear becomes 1.25 sprayable quarts. 
And it might even cost around the same.
Even though the gallon of 4:1 clear goes for $60. lol


----------



## noeettica (Sep 23, 2007)

I am going to Jump in here LOL

Aero Thane ... We use it to paint our little LSA's

                                                     Dave

I will probibly practice on the little Honda Cowl before Doing the Plane ...


----------

